# Our Coffee Bar



## CitizenScientist (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi all!

Here's our home setup. When we remodeled our kitchen, we decided to turn the former table area (no loss, it was pretty small!) into a coffee bar with a small sink. There's a water filter under the sink for the cold line to the faucet, and the head of the faucet is a pullout that is used to fill the Classic's reservoir. There's storage above and below, but I do need to get going and cut the shelves for the area under the sink, so that they fit around the plumbing. We've had it in operation for a few years now, and it's an integral part of our morning, even more so since I retired.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

This looks great I love the sink close by


----------



## IZ2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

CitizenScientist said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Here's our home setup. When we remodeled our kitchen, we decided to turn the former table area (no loss, it was pretty small!) into a coffee bar with a small sink. There's a water filter under the sink for the cold line to the faucet, and the head of the faucet is a pullout that is used to fill the Classic's reservoir. There's storage above and below, but I do need to get going and cut the shelves for the area under the sink, so that they fit around the plumbing. We've had it in operation for a few years now, and it's an integral part of our morning, even more so since I retired.
> 
> View attachment 33137


A brilliant and well thought out set up, I'm envious of the sink facility and something I need to address.

Jon.


----------



## CitizenScientist (Dec 29, 2017)

xpresso said:


> A brilliant and well thought out set up, I'm envious of the sink facility and something I need to address.
> 
> Jon.


Thanks! It works out well. It just seemed like a good thing to do. When we were redoing the kitchen, we sort of went all out with a "In for a penny, in for a pound" attitude. The sink has turned out to be so very useful; if you can do it, by all means, do. You won't regret it.

Tom


----------



## CitizenScientist (Dec 29, 2017)

Using the pullout to fill the Classic's reservoir.


----------

